# Date and Orange Bread



## kansasgirl (Dec 9, 2004)

A very simple bread - perfect for the holidays.

Date and Orange Bread
1 c Butter, softened 
2 c Sugar 
3  Eggs 
4 c Flour 
1 ts Baking soda 
1 ts Salt 
1 1/3 c Buttermilk 
1 c Chopped dates 
1 c Chopped walnuts 
1 tb Grated orange rind 
Glaze:
1/4 c Orange juice 
1/2 c Powdered sugar 
2 tb Grated orange rind 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Cream butter and sugar. Add eggs, beat well. 
2.Combine dry ingredients and add alternately with the buttermilk. Fold in walnuts, dates and orange rind. 
3.Pour into two greased and floured loaf pans. Bake for about 60 minutes or until loaves just begin to pull away from the sides. Cool on a wire rack.
4.Combine glaze ingredients and whisk until smooth. Drizzle over baked loaves while still warm.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 10, 2004)

I've copied and pasted this.  Thanks for putting it in.
Sounds great to add to my neighborly bread baking for the holidays.


----------

